# 20% to 10%



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

how long on average with a clean diet, hard training and plenty of cardio would this take to go from 20% to 10% bodytfat?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

65 days, 17 hours, 15mins and 27 secs , approximately


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

100% impossible to answer.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> 100% impossible to answer.


not so...I answered it and so did you


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

20% of what? 17st, 100st, 14st??


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I was hoping you could be more specific


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> not so...I answered it and so did you


Not the question. The question was how long to go from 20% to 10%, the question dictates a time response, we provided neither.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

20% bodyfat at 16 sotne 2


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

This long

-----------

Which coincidentally is the size of Jpays erection.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I klnow its a daft idea but looking to book a holday as an incentive but would like to be sub 10% so was looking at a rough timescale I appreciate its very difficult to predict


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

OP, even though you have edited the original post, there are so many variables to be able not to even give a ball-park figure


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

One of very few questions with no possible answer!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

OK Tassotti cheers anyway


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> One of very few questions with no possible answer!!


Thats quite an achievement on my part lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

0.5-0.7% fat loss a week with a spot on diet

Thats the rate im dropping fat at the mo and this is unassisted


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I reckon 20 weeks, a 0.5% drop in body fat would be about right, you would have to be in the zone to do it though...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor, you could post up your current diet/training and people will offer advice for the best way to go


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say around 3 months mate....the first couple of % will come off easier than the rest dude. hope this was abit more helpful than............"impossible to answer" haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALL RIGHT, let me try and sort this out for you.

1) give me your weight in pounds

2) give me your height

3) give me the total amount of calories you will be eating each day

4) give me your exact body fat percentage

With this information we can use the harris benedict formula to work out your daily cals needed to maintain weight, then if we look at how many cals you will eat a day, we can work out how much calorie deficit per day. Then we can see how many calories you need to lose via cardio to work out how many calories we can lose each week.

This way we can say how much weight you will lose each week.

Then with the bodyfat percentage we can work out how much fat free mass you have, so we can work out exactly how much weight you need to lose to be at 10%. so we can see how long it will take to get to 10%

obviosuly we can't factor in metabolic slowing but we can get close enough


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and the above guesses are absolutly sh!te, its impossible to tell, the best you can get is with my post above


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Taylor, you could post up your current diet/training and people will offer advice for the best way to go


I train 5 times a week Shoulder,back, legs, chest anmd arms i also do at least 5x40 minute cardio sessions a wek either post workout or fasted in a morning. My diet is as follows

Meal 1 - 50 protein shake - 1 cup of porridge oats, 2 fish oil caps and a multi vit

Meal 2 - 50 g protein shakle with 1oz cashew nuts

Meal 3 - 8oz chicken salad (green salad only)

Meal 4 - Meal 2 - 50 g protein shakle with 1oz cashew nuts

Meal 5 PWO Meal - 50g protein shake and 50g of carbs notmally jacket potato or new potatoes

Meal 6 - 6oz chicken/tuna salad

On non workout days I simply drop the cars and replace with 1oz of cashew nuts.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I train 5 times a week Shoulder,back, legs, chest anmd arms i also do at least 5x40 minute cardio sessions a wek either post workout or fasted in a morning. My diet is as follows
> 
> Meal 1 - 50 protein shake - 1 cup of porridge oats, 2 fish oil caps and a multi vit
> 
> ...


1) can't tell a thing from your workout schedule. Unless someone has the gift of working out exact calorie loss from a muscle group split!

2) work out the macros otherwise its useless


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ALL RIGHT, let me try and sort this out for you.
> 
> 1) give me your weight in pounds - 226lb
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

your bmr is 2256

your fat free mass is 182lbs (remember thats without fat)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> your bmr is 2256
> 
> your fat free mass is 182lbs (remember thats without fat)


So your not actually eating at a defecit, which is fine if you wanna just lose weight through workout alone. How many calories are you burning through cardio?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and if my math is correct you need to lose 22lbs to be at 10%


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

cardio is between 350 minimum and 450 5 times a week


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

1750-2250 cals per week on cardio.

1lb of fat = 3500 cals, so you would lose 22 pounds and be at 10% in approximatly 44 weeks at the lower end of your calorie burning.

Now we have to factor in what weight your losing from your weights workout.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

How long does an average weight training seesion last?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

In an hour you would burn around 445 calories so if you do that 5 times per week then thats 2225 ccals, add that to the 1750 = just over 3500, so you will lose a pound a week.

Meaning you would lose 22 lbs in 22 weeks if you continue to eat as you are.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Jpaycheck's on fire tonight!!! :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I have no dioea how to do that my weights workout are the following

Shoulders -

DB press 4x10

Side laterals - 4x12

bend over laterals - 4x12

shrugs 4x12

Back

Rack pulls 4x12

Bent over rows - 4x12

pull downs 4x12

single arm bent over rows 4x12

Legs

squats 4x10

leg extensions 4x15

lundges 4x10

calf raises 8 x 15

chest

Bench press - 4x10

incline bench 4x10

dips 4x10

flies 4x12

arms

BB curl 4x10

EZ bar curls 4x10

hammer curls 4x10

close grip bench 4x10

skull crushers 4x10

pull downs 4x10

I do the same thing every week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The only thing that's not been factored in the formula is daily activity.

What is your job


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

22 weeks hey

So roughly 0.5% loss a week

Seems like all you need to figurin out fat drop is simple old pyshcic abilities

Or a masters in maths


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I have no dioea how to do that my weights workout are the following
> 
> Shoulders -
> 
> ...


if your spending an hour lifting weights, alongside the cardio we have discussed, you will lose around a pound of fat per week. So you would lose 22 pounds in 22 weeks and be at 10%. What I would suggest is to take a few hundred cals from your meals to speed up the process, but you can be at 10% in 15 weeks if you bust your ass


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Your a legend mate thanks very much I really appreciate that, where would you suggest dropping the cals? Im new to this as you can probably tell I used to weight nearlly 27stone 18month ago, I got down to 14% then tried to add some lean muscle with limited sucsess now i need to get the fat bacl off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fantastic job so far Taylor....Impressed!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Drop your calories by lowering carbs mate.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Fantastic job so far Taylor....Impressed!!!


Thanks mate that was easy this seems to be the hard part losing the last 20-30lb, its so confusing and complicated at 27 stone not eating crisps worked lol.

Heres a couple of pics on my thread becuase i cant remember how to post them in here lol.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

only carbs i have G Fresh are post workout and breakfast which would you recomend dropping?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> only carbs i have G Fresh are post workout and breakfast which would you recomend dropping?


A bit off both. And get some fasted cardio done before breakfast. Have you considered doing a keto diet, do you take any stims?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> A bit off both. And get some fasted cardio done before breakfast. Have you considered doing a keto diet, do you take any stims?


I dont take any stims at all mate. I have considered it but dont know enough about it tbh and had a hard enough job sorting this diet out would the results be better? I think Id do well on Keto I function well without carbs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I train 5 times a week Shoulder,back, legs, chest anmd arms i also do at least 5x40 minute cardio sessions a wek either post workout or fasted in a morning. My diet is as follows
> 
> Meal 1 - 50 protein shake - 1 cup of porridge oats, 2 fish oil caps and a multi vit
> 
> ...


As your carbs are already limited I would reduce calories from all 3 macros. Although first I need you to tell me what macros your eating, do you know how many grams of protein/carbs and fat your having?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> As your carbs are already limited I would reduce calories from all 3 macros. Although first I need you to tell me what macros your eating, do you know how many grams of protein/carbs and fat your having?


I only know protein which if my caluculations are right is 293g


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I only know protein which if my caluculations are right is 293g


You could drop that if you wished. 1g per lean pound of bodyweight, so 180-ish grams, but I wouldn't drop it that low, i'de drop it to 250g, that way your cutting out 172 calories right there. If you work out fat, you might be able to drop some from thier. For example the cashew nuts, but youde need to workout the other macros to know for definate.

I wouldnt drop carbs though


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> You could drop that if you wished. 1g per lean pound of bodyweight, so 180-ish grams, but I wouldn't drop it that low, i'de drop it to 250g, that way your cutting out 172 calories right there. If you work out fat, you might be able to drop some from thier. For example the cashew nuts, but youde need to workout the other macros to know for definate.
> 
> I wouldnt drop carbs though


Ill do that cheers how many grams of fat would you suggest, Illl drop my protein to 250 that should be easy by reducing the shakes sizes


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

use this calculator mate

http://www.scoobysworkshop.com/caloriecalculator.htm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Ill do that cheers how many grams of fat would you suggest, Illl drop my protein to 250 that should be easy by reducing the shakes sizes


What I would do, is not work out how much you need but now that you have a diet in place that has stopped working, just reduce down from that, little by little.

So I don't know, do you have packets or anything?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Infact heres an easy one for you, remove the cashew nuts from one of your shake meals.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Infact heres an easy one for you, remove the cashew nuts from one of your shake meals.


Agreed. Should save a few hundred Kcals here.

In fact, I would drop the shake as well and have a proper meal

120g Protein (fish/meat) 150g vibrous low-carb veg (broccoli, cauli, asparagus, spinach)

A much more filling, healthy meal with less Kcals


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Infact heres an easy one for you, remove the cashew nuts from one of your shake meals.


Great Ill do that seems nice and simple


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is your job physical/sedentary Taylor


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is your job physical/sedentary Taylor


sedentary mate i work in an office


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

These might be of some help to you. http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

I have only been using them for a few days so can't comment on their long term benefit but they certainly make you go for it and sweat during cardio. Feels a bit like being supercharged. Keeps the hunger pains away as well.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Decided to work out my macros and reduce calories slightly, so Im going to run with the following

Diet Plan	5th June 2011

Calories	Protein	Carbs Fat

Workout day

Meal 1	50g protein shake and 40g porridge oats, 2 fish oil caps	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

40g porridge oats 142	4.4	24	3.2

Meal 2	50g protein shake and 1oz of chashew nuts	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

1oz chashew nuts 167	6.1	5.99	13.3

Meal 3	6oz chicken salad	6oz chicken salad	188.7	42.5	1.87	1.7

Meal 4	50g protein shake and 1oz of chashew nuts	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

1oz chashew nuts 167	6.1	5.99	13.3

Workout

Meal 5	50g protein shake and 250g of potatoes 50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

250g potatoes	175	3.5	33.8	0

Meal 6	6oz tinned tuna/chicken breast 188.7	42.5	1.87	1.7

1964.4	281.1	114.32	45.68

Calories	Protein	Carbs Fat

Non workout

Meal 1	50g protein shake and 40g porridge oats, 2 fish oil caps	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

40g porridge oats 142	4.4	24	3.2

Meal 2	50g protein shake and 1oz of chashew nuts	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

1oz chashew nuts 167	6.1	5.99	13.3

Meal 3	6oz chicken salad	6oz chicken salad	188.7	42.5	1.87	1.7

Meal 4	50g protein shake and 1oz of chashew nuts	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

1oz chashew nuts 167	6.1	5.99	13.3

Meal 5	50g protein shake and 1oz of chashew nuts	50g protein shake 234	44	10.2	3.12

1oz chashew nuts 167	6.1	5.99	13.3

Meal 6	6oz tinned tuna/chicken breast 188.7	42.5	1.87	1.7

1956.4	283.7	86.51	58.98


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Drop a shake and add a few eggs. Not alot i can but weldone for getting this far.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

you mean for breakfast lunatic?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> you mean for breakfast lunatic?


You could do it for breakfast but if you train in the morning then a shake would be better if fasted cardio...

I get up at 7am and i'm in the gym at 8am with no food intake at all, the only thing i take is creatine, then i come back and eat 6 eggs, i also burn 300 cals every morning with cardio and however much from an hours worth of weights.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You could do it for breakfast but if you train in the morning then a shake would be better if fasted cardio...
> 
> I get up at 7am and i'm in the gym at 8am with no food intake at all, the only thing i take is creatine, then i come back and eat 6 eggs, i also burn 300 cals every morning with cardio and however much from an hours worth of weights.


I do somethign similar get up 6.45 at gym by half 7 40 mins cardio then eat meal 1 about 8.30. Ill look into it mate thanks for the advice i could always just nuke them in the microwave at work


----------

